# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Непознанное >  Тибетская книга умерших -Бардл Тедол

## Irina

*ТИБЕТСКАЯ КНИГА УМЕРШИХ - БАРДО ТЕДОЛ*

Нигде в мире обряды и верования, связанные со смертью, не являются столь сложными, как в культуре Тибета, где религия эволюционировала в результате взаимодействия шаманизма и буддистских воззрений, изложенных в Тантре и восходящих к VIII веку. В соответствии с мировоззрением тибетцев, правильно умереть не менее важно, чем правильно жить. Высшая форма йоги (одной из разновидностей медитации) развивалась в течение многих столетий, имея своей целью содействие духам умерших в их путешествии после физической смерти и духовную подготовку к ощущениям, которые ожидают их в будущем.
Бардо Тедол, своего рода тибетский справочник по искусству умирать, жизни после смерти и возрождению, восходит своими корнями к незапамятным временам. Авторы его неизвестны; скорее всего, с течением времени в него вносились изменения. Впервые он получил письменное оформление в VIII веке.

Основной целью тибетских обрядов, связанных со смертью, является извлечение сознания из телесной оболочки человека с тем, чтобы это сознание могло адекватно воспринимать духовный мир. После физической смерти человека дух оказывается в переходном состоянии, которое длится 49 дней и делится на три стадии В конце "Бардо" дух либо переходит в состояние "нирваны" (его очень сложно описать словами), либо возвращается на землю, где обретает новое физическое воплощение. Лишь наиболее "просвещенные" не получают перевоплощения.

Чрезвычайно важно, чтобы умирающий оставался в сознании как можно дольше, поскольку именно последние мысли человека на одре смерти определяют непосредственным образом его ощущения после физической смерти и последующее перевоплощение. Умирающего кладут на правый бок (так называемая "поза льва"), и его шейные артерии пережимаются во избежание потери сознания. При этом умирающим руководит гуру или лама, который дает ему советы относительно того, к чему надо приготовиться. Если человек богат, на одре смерти ему помогают сразу несколько лам, а если он беден, у него будет лишь один наставник, и все обряды длятся лишь некоторую часть всего 49-дневного срока Бардо.

*ТИБЕТСКИЕ БУДДИЙСКИЕ ПРАКТИКИ ДЛЯ УМЕРШИХ*

*1. Тибетская Книга Мертвых*

В Тибете для умершего один раз делается практика пхова и многократно повторяется чтение Тибетской Книги Мертвых, а также проводятся практики, связанные с ней. В Восточном Тибете мы имеем традицию повторяющегося чтения Тибетской Книги Мертвых в течение полных сорока девяти дней после смерти. Посредством чтения умершим показывается на какой стадии процесса они в данный момент находятся и дается любое, необходимое им воодушевление и сопровождение.

Западные люди часто меня спрашивают: "Как человек, который мертв, слышит Тибетскую Книгу Мертвых?

Простой ответ заключается в том, что когда сознание умершего человека призвано силой молитвы, оно способно читать наши мысли и может точно чувствовать все, о чем мы можем подумать или на что медитировать. Поэтому нет препятствий для понимания человеком Тибетской Книги Мертвых или практик, проводимых для него, даже если они, возможно, читаются по-тибетски. Для умершего язык вовсе не является барьером, ибо сущностное значение текста может быть полностью непосредственно понято его или ее умом.

Очень насущно то, что практикующий должен быть сосредоточенным и внимательным настолько, насколько возможно, и выполнять практику, а не просто играть роль. Также, поскольку умерший пребывает в настоящем опыте, он или она может иметь большую возможность понимать истину Тибетской Книги Мертвых, чем можем это мы.

Меня иногда спрашивали: "Но что происходит, если сознание впало в состояние забвения еще в момент смерти?" Поскольку мы не знаем, как надолго умерший останется в бессознательном состоянии, и в какой момент он или она войдут в бардо становления, Тибетская Книга Мертвых читается и практикуется с повтором, чтобы покрыть любую случайность.

Но как быть с людьми, которые не знакомы с учениями Тибетской Книги Мертвых? Должны ли мы читать ее для них? Далай-лама дал нам свое четкое наставление по этому вопросу:

Верите ли вы в религию или нет, очень важно иметь в любой момент смерти спокойный ум... С буддийской точки зрения, верит ли умирающий человек в перерождение или нет, его перерождение существует, и также спокойный ум, даже если он нейтрален, очень важен во время смерти. Если человек неверующий, то чтение "Тибетской Книги Мертвых" может возбудить его ум..., что могло бы вызвать антипатию и таким образом навредить ему вместо помощи. В случае, если человек этому тем не менее открыт, мантры или имена будд могли бы помочь ему породить некоторую связь, и, таким образом, это было бы полезно. Важно принимать в расчет прежде всего установку умирающего человека.
*
2. Не Дрен и Чанг Чок*

Из рук в руки с чтением Тибетской Книги Мертвых переходит практика Не Дрен – ритуал для сопровождения мертвых, или Чанг Чок – ритуал очищения, в котором учитель проводит сознание умершего к лучшему перерождению.

Идеально Не Дрен и Чанг Чок должны быть сделаны сразу же после смерти, или, по крайней мере, в течение сорока девяти дней. Если труп отсутствует, сознание скончавшегося призывается в так называемый церджанг – в его портрет или в изображение, имеющее с ним сходство, где написано его имя, или даже в фотографию. Не Дрен и Чанг Чок производят свою силу из того факта, что в течение некоторого периода сразу после смерти умерший человек будет иметь сильное чувство обладания телом, которое он имел в недавней жизни.

Посредством силы медитации мастера, сознание умершего человека, бесцельно скитающееся в бардо, призывается в церджанг, который представляет тождественность умершего. Далее сознание, кармические семена шести сфер очищаются, учение дается так же, как и при жизни, и умерший вводится в природу ума. В конце концов проводится пхова, и сознание умершего направляют к одной из сфер Будды. Затем церджанг, представляющий старую, теперь ненужную тождественность умершего, сжигается, и его карма очищается.

*3. Очищение Шести Сфер*

Мой учитель, Дилго Кхьенце Ринпоче, очень часто говорил, что практика, известная как "Очищение Шести Сфер", является для умершего практикующего наилучшей из возможных очистительных практик.

Очищение Шести Сфер – это практика, используемая в жизни, в которой задействованы визуализация и медитация для очищения основы каждой из шести основных негативных эмоций наряду с создаваемыми ими сферами существования. Эта практика может быть также очень эффективно использована для умерших, и она особенно сильна, потому как очищает корми их кармы, и таким образом, – их связь с сансарой. Существенно то, что если эти негативные эмоции не очищены, они предрекут, в какой сфере сансары умерший переродится.

Согласно дзогченовским тантрам, негативные эмоции накапливаются в психофизической системе тонких каналов, во внутреннем ветре и энергии, и собираются в определенных энергетических центрах тела. Таким образом, семя сферы ада и его причина – гнев – расположены на подошвах стоп; сфера голодных духов и ее причина – жадность – находятся в основании туловища; сфера животных и ее причина – неведение – находятся в области пупка; человеческая сфера и ее причина – сомнение – находятся у сердца; сфера полубогов и ее причина – зависть – пребывают в области горла; и сфера богов и ее причина – гордыня – располагаются на макушке головы.

В этой практике Очищения Шести Сфер, когда каждая сфера и ее негативная эмоция очищены, практикующий представляет, что вся карма, созданная той или иной определенной эмоцией, теперь исчерпана, и что та специфическая часть его тела, связывающая с кармой определенной эмоции, полностью растворяется в свете. Таким образом, когда вы проводите эту практику для умерших, представляйте всем своим сердцем и умом, что в конце практики вся их карма очищена, и их тело и все существо в целом растворяются в сияющем свете.*

* Для овладения этой практикой требуется длительное обучение под руководством квалифицированного учителя. Простое следование рекомендациям, публикуемым в этой книге, не приведет к успеху. Необходимо создать центр по обучению практике умирания и ухода за умирающими, в основе которой будут лежать взгляды буддизма на смерть и умирание. Тогда станут более доступными простые церемонии и руководства для умирающих, построенные на советах Д.К.Ринпоче.

*4. Практика Ста Мирных и Гневных Божеств*

Еще одним средством для помощи умершим является практика Ста Мирных и Гневных Божеств. (Эти божества описаны в главе XVII "Внутреннее сияние"). Практикующий рассматривает все свое тело как мандалу Ста Мирных и Гневных Божеств; мирные божества визуализируются в энергетическом центре в сердце, а гневные божества – в мозге. Затем практикующий представляет, что божества испускают тысячи лучен света, которые изливаются на умершего и очищают всю его негативную карму.

Мантра очищения, которую произносит практикующий, – это мантра Ваджрасаттвы, главенствующего божества всех тантрийских мандал и центрального божества мандалы Ста Мирных и Гневных Божеств, чья сила призывается особенно для очищения и целительства. Это "Стослоговая Мантра", которая включает в себя "семенные слоги" каждого из ста мирных и гневных божеств.

Вы можете использовать короткую шестислоговую форму мантры Ваджрасаттвы: ОМ ВАДЖРА САТТВА ХУМ (тибетцами произносится: ОМ БЕНЗА САТТО ХУНГ). Сущностное значение этой мантры таково: "О, Ваджрасаттва! Посредством своей силы, осуществи очищение, целительство и преображение". Я настойчиво рекомендую эту мантру для лечения и очищения.

Еще одна важная мантра, которая появляется в дзоченовскнх тантрах и практикуется согласно Тибетской Книге Мертвых, – это А А ХА ША СА МА. Шесть слогов этой мантры имеют силу "закрывать врата" к шести сферам сансары.

*5. Кремация*

Обычно во многих восточных традициях способом устранения трупа является кремация. В тибетском буддизме существуют также специальные практики для кремации. Крематорий, или погребальный костер, визуализируется как мандала Ваджрасаттвы или Ста Мирных и Гневных Божеств. Эти божества усиленно визуализируются и призываются. Труп умершего человека рассматривается как то, что действительно представляет всю его или ее негативную карму и омрачения. По мере того, как труп сгорает, это вес потребляется божествами как на великом празднике и превращается и преобразовывается ими в природу мудрости. Представляемые лучи света изливаются из божеств; труп визуализируется полностью растворяющимся в свете, все загрязнения умершего очищаются в сверкающем пламени мудрости. По мере того, как вы визуализируете это, вы можете произносить стослоговую или шестислоговую мантру Ваджрасаттвы. Эта простая практика для кремации была передана и инспирирована Дуджомом Ринпоче и Дилго Кхьенце Ринпоче.

Пепел от тела и от церджанга затем могут быть смешаны с глиной, чтобы сделать маленькие изображения, называемые цаца. Они благословляются и посвящаются умершему человеку, создавая таким образом благоприятные условия для его хорошего будущего перерождения.

*6. Еженедельные практики*

В среде тибетцев практики и ритуалы проводятся регулярно – на каждый седьмой день после смерти, или, если семья может себе это позволить, то и на каждый сорок девятый день. Для проведения практики приглашают монахов, в особенности лам, близких семье и имевших связь с умершим человеком. Подносятся лучи света и произносятся полностью все молитвы, особенно до того времени, пока тело не вынесено из дома. Подношения, сделанные для учителей и для алтарей, а также милостыня раздаются бедным от имени умершего.

Эти "еженедельные" практики, проводимые ради умершего, считаются существенными, поскольку ментальное тело в бардо становления подвергается переживанию смерти каждую неделю в тот же самый день.

Если умерший имеет достаточную заслугу, как результат положительных действий в прошлом, то польза от этих практик может дать ему импульс к переходу в чистую сферу. Строго говоря, если человек ушел в среду до полудня, то первая еженедельная практика приходится на текущий вторник. Если же человек умер после полудня, то практика придется на текущую среду.

Тибетцы почитают четвертую неделю после смерти, как особенно значимую, потому, как некоторые говорят, что самые обыкновенные существа не остаются в бардо дольше, чем на четыре недели. Седьмая неделя также считается критическим моментом, поскольку, как сказано в учении, сорок девять дней это обычно самое длительное пребывание в бардо. Поэтому в эти моменты мастера и практикующие приглашаются в дом и расширенно проводятся практики, а также раздаются подношения и благотворительность для нуждающихся.

Еще одна церемония подношений и празднования проводится на годовщину смерти, чтобы отметить перерождение умершего. В большинстве тибетских семей совершаются ежегодные церемонии в честь годовщины их учителей, родителей, мужей, жен, братьев и сестер, и в эти дни они также раздают подаяние бедным.

----------

